# Visa granted!



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I can't believe it - after eight months and one week, my VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED! I had notified RM when I got my ETA several weeks ago that I'd be heading to Australia January 6. She didn't respond at the time. So on January 1 I e-mailed her a polite reminder that I'd be leaving for Australia the following week. Two days later.. BAM. VISA GRANTED. I can't tell you guys what a relief this is. My fiance and his parents and I were all together when I received it - it's been a giant hug/cryfest. I was so worried I wouldn't be approved with all the medical stuff I have - sailed right through. I provided letters from specialists, and DIBP didn't ask for anything further. 

OH MY GOSH... I'm still shaking. SO HAPPY.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

WOO HOO!!! Congratulations!!!

Am totally jealous though....


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Hells yeah!!! Congratulations!! I just logged in after a few days and thought 'I wonder how CG is going...'

This is a great late Christmas present. Welcome to Australia!!


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Also, time to plan a wedding!!


----------



## AmyDownUnder (Dec 29, 2013)

Awesome news! Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## proudmomma (Jul 26, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I can't believe it - after eight months and one week, my VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED! I had notified RM when I got my ETA several weeks ago that I'd be heading to Australia January 6. She didn't respond at the time. So on January 1 I e-mailed her a polite reminder that I'd be leaving for Australia the following week. Two days later.. BAM. VISA GRANTED. I can't tell you guys what a relief this is. My fiance and his parents and I were all together when I received it - it's been a giant hug/cryfest. I was so worried I wouldn't be approved with all the medical stuff I have - sailed right through. I provided letters from specialists, and DIBP didn't ask for anything further.
> 
> OH MY GOSH... I'm still shaking. SO HAPPY.


Wow! Finally collegegirl! So happy for you!!! And im jealous too! Haha mine is on it's way, I can just feel it


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I can't believe it - after eight months and one week, my VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED! I had notified RM when I got my ETA several weeks ago that I'd be heading to Australia January 6. She didn't respond at the time. So on January 1 I e-mailed her a polite reminder that I'd be leaving for Australia the following week. Two days later.. BAM. VISA GRANTED. I can't tell you guys what a relief this is. My fiance and his parents and I were all together when I received it - it's been a giant hug/cryfest. I was so worried I wouldn't be approved with all the medical stuff I have - sailed right through. I provided letters from specialists, and DIBP didn't ask for anything further. OH MY GOSH... I'm still shaking. SO HAPPY.


Wow! That is soooo wonderful to hear! Congratulations! I'm so pleased for you and your partner what a great start to the year!!

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

Big congrats CG! So glad to hear the good news! Enjoy your new life in Aus. Hat a wonderful start of 2014!


----------



## jhoy0320 (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow finally college girl your visa has arrived..happy for u girl..goodluck.


----------



## abby603 (Nov 9, 2012)

Congratulations CG! I remember when you were still waiting for his PR and couldn't apply and now all the waiting is over. Enjoy your time in OZ, Sydney is beautiful!!


----------



## meesha121 (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats CG..we have all been eagerly awaiting this news along with you!!! Happy New Year to you and your fiancé!!


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Cg I'm so damm happy for u I'm sitting here with tears pouring down my face. Best news ever !


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO!!!!! So unbeliavably thrilled for you CG...ever since your post about the medicals being cleared I have been waiting for this update. You have put so much time and energy into helping others on this forum move closer to their visa grant it's about bloody time that yours came through. Can imagine the joy and relief you are both feeling right now!! Congratulations.....xXx


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

YAYYYYY!!!! I'm so very happy for you CG 

When you reported that your medicals had been cleared, I hoped that would mean your visa was following shortly after. And how wonderful that you can celebrate with your fiance in person.


----------



## Bea (Mar 31, 2013)

Congratulations CollegeGirl!  Yay!!


----------



## nadam (Jan 8, 2013)

Shame that we have to celebrate like we do, as the whole process should be so much more straight-forward & timely.

In any case, I am really happy for you and your partner! You more than deserve it after waiting as long as you have.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Many Congrats CG, so happy for you.... 

P.S. Don't forget to convert your return ticket to one way


----------



## ilalang (Sep 5, 2013)

congratullation!!! I'm glad for you!


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

Yihaaaaaaa.....We are so happy for you CG....Congratulation and good luck CG...Cheeers....


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

I am very happy for you Collegegirl! Fantastic start to the new year. Wish you and your partner all the best !


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Congrats! All the best in Australia.


----------



## aususa (Jun 26, 2013)

Congratulations and glad to hear that they are working on things in DC!


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> I can't believe it - after eight months and one week, my VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED! I had notified RM when I got my ETA several weeks ago that I'd be heading to Australia January 6. She didn't respond at the time. So on January 1 I e-mailed her a polite reminder that I'd be leaving for Australia the following week. Two days later.. BAM. VISA GRANTED. I can't tell you guys what a relief this is. My fiance and his parents and I were all together when I received it - it's been a giant hug/cryfest. I was so worried I wouldn't be approved with all the medical stuff I have - sailed right through. I provided letters from specialists, and DIBP didn't ask for anything further.
> 
> OH MY GOSH... I'm still shaking. SO HAPPY.


FINALLY! Congratulations, CG! I knew it wouldn't be long in coming...! So very happy for you and your fiance.


----------



## cheesygarcia (Mar 29, 2013)

Yay finally!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Yippiiiiiiiiiiiiie!!!!!! So so happy for you collegegirl! You deserve this. Congratulations! 
Wish you the most amazing new year 2014 and many more to come.

Best Wishes!!
Becky


----------



## Starbreeze (Sep 9, 2013)

so so so so so soooooooo happy for you, how exciting


----------



## Xyzaus (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow. That's wonderful news CG. Congratulations.

I think we are all very happy with your visa been granted. You have been so helpful in this forum that everyone is sharing the happiness with you.


----------



## Sprite (Sep 5, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I can't believe it - after eight months and one week, my VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED! I had notified RM when I got my ETA several weeks ago that I'd be heading to Australia January 6. She didn't respond at the time. So on January 1 I e-mailed her a polite reminder that I'd be leaving for Australia the following week. Two days later.. BAM. VISA GRANTED. I can't tell you guys what a relief this is. My fiance and his parents and I were all together when I received it - it's been a giant hug/cryfest. I was so worried I wouldn't be approved with all the medical stuff I have - sailed right through. I provided letters from specialists, and DIBP didn't ask for anything further.
> 
> OH MY GOSH... I'm still shaking. SO HAPPY. [/
> 
> Congratulations CG!! What awesome news!!! So extremely happy for you CG. And what a a great start to the new year. Exciting times!!!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> I can't believe it - after eight months and one week, my VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED!........


That is AWESOME news!!!! I am soooo happy for you CG. It seems like you have been waiting forever!!!

Kttykat


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Congratulations luv, if anyone deserves it its you  x


----------



## geordiegirl68 (Jun 13, 2011)

That's the best news ever!! So pleased for you, you've been such a great source of information and support on this forum, you deserve it more than anyone!! x x x


----------



## eraldo (Jul 9, 2013)

*congratulation,*

Congratulation,college girl,i can imagine how happy you are,enjoy your new life,im still waiting after they ask me more details about my offeces,i think i for sure i have severals month of wait, i think m.they send my application to nccc ( national character concern!) Im 6 month already.
So good luck to you and have a beauty wedding


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

CONGRATS CG!!!!!!!!!! about time !!! you deserve it !


----------



## sugarstoned (Jan 19, 2011)

Yayy! Congrats CG! A happy new year to you!


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks so much, everyone! Flight is tomorrow so things are crazy here tonight, but I'll respond more once safely in Sydney!


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Thanks so much, everyone! Flight is tomorrow so things are crazy here tonight, but I'll respond more once safely in Sydney!


Have a safe journey! Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Sydney's beautiful warm summer weather is ready to welcome you. Safe flight.


----------



## Beckyfacer (Mar 12, 2012)

Really pleased for you College Girl!!! That feeling when you got your grant must have been so immense....

I hope my visa will be granted at the 8 month mark 4 months to go.. Busy selling my house in the meantime..

Hope you will be updating us all when you arrive on how you are getting on. You have been a great support to everyone on here. Thank you.. 

Wishing you all the happiness !!!


----------



## Ryttynhah (Jul 28, 2013)

Really really happy and very jealous!! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## ahbee (Sep 9, 2013)

Am so happy to hear that. Congratulations


----------



## gretz57 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Your visa granted*



CollegeGirl said:


> I can't believe it - after eight months and one week, my VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED! I had notified RM when I got my ETA several weeks ago that I'd be heading to Australia January 6. She didn't respond at the time. So on January 1 I e-mailed her a polite reminder that I'd be leaving for Australia the following week. Two days later.. BAM. VISA GRANTED. I can't tell you guys what a relief this is. My fiance and his parents and I were all together when I received it - it's been a giant hug/cryfest. I was so worried I wouldn't be approved with all the medical stuff I have - sailed right through. I provided letters from specialists, and DIBP didn't ask for anything further.
> 
> OH MY GOSH... I'm still shaking. SO HAPPY.


So happy for you College Girl. You have been helping so much people here ,like me. My visa was granted last Dec. 23, 2013. It was also a SPECIAL GIFT to us.

Anyway, it is time for you to be in euphoria as anyone does every time visa is approved!


----------



## kit (Jun 7, 2013)

that is wonderful CG - what an awesome way to start the new year Congratulations !!


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow! Congratulations CollegeGirl! If anyone deserves it, it's you! Enjoy your new life together in Australia! Thanks again for all your help


----------



## esl (Dec 5, 2013)

Sincere congratulations College Girl, and may your new life be as fulfilling and sweet as your heart desires. If you are ever in Perth in the future, (when I return), it is my shout!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

13 hour flight down, one more four hour flight to Sydney to go in a few hours and then we'll be there!


----------



## Sprite (Sep 5, 2013)

Safe travels CG! So excited for you!


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrat's CG by the time you read this you will be in OZ and you will no longer be clicking your shoes together ("Wizard of OZ reference") to pray to go to OZ. I could not be happier for you. You have been an asset to this forum with your help and guidance. I said a long time ago in jest that you should consider a career in Immigration so at least we would know there was someone super compassionate in the role, now I am saying could be a good career for you. 
Other than that is my only advice is when times get tough remember the pain of waiting for this day to occur, just to gain perspective again. and WELCOME TO AUSTRALIA


----------



## Mooang17 (Dec 3, 2013)

Congratulations,CG! Hope you arrived safely in Sydney


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I am here and home safe and sound with my darling fiance. Came home and slept for several hours but got up again because he has to work in the morning, poor thing! Thanks for all the well-wishes, everyone. We really couldn't be happier.


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

So nice to read college girl  have fun exploring your new home!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Enjoy! They always say that if you sleep to sleep time in local time you will not get jet lag . Enjoy exploring Sydney.


----------



## jhoy0320 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi college girl..good to know you arrive safely..have a nice journey in Sydney with your hubby....


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Man, wish my darling fiance didn't have to work today - I'm anxious to get out and about!


----------



## geordiegirl68 (Jun 13, 2011)

Patience is a virtue CG! I'm sure you'll have plenty of time for exploring when he has some time of!! How are you finding you're new home?


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

Where are you staying CG?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Go out on your own CG. Go to the local shops get an Australian sim with data so you can use it if you get lost. Also use something as a trade mark.

Last time I visited my fiance it was eid so there were sheep in the street and I used the sheep as trade marks and my fiance goes ... what happens when the sheep go?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

So far all I've seen of it is what I saw from the cab between the airport and my house, geordie, and what I can see out the windows! LOL. But I love it - it's where my fiance is, and it's home now.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I wish I was in Sydney, I'd come and take you sight-seeing.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

We're going grocery shopping tonight... does that count? LOL! Pretty soon it'll be the weekend and I'll get to see more.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

No it does not count lol


----------



## esl (Dec 5, 2013)

Geez, what an initiation into Aussie "culture" a trip to Coles or Woolies will be ! 


**we have no culture.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe she should go to Aldi. She gets the woolies experience whilst learning how to pack her own groceries super fast too.


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

To quote Ernie Dingo, 'c'mon, get out there, see Australia!'


----------



## Mooang17 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sydneys Train system is very good, pretty safe also in buses. You get to see Coles or Woolworths for grocery College girl, & on weekends you might want to check out westfield or David Jones/Myer do you happen to be close Bondi? Happy for your & the others who got their visa


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

So very happy for you....hope your new life turns out wonderful......have fun..


----------



## KEONI (May 21, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I am here and home safe and sound with my darling fiance. Came home and slept for several hours but got up again because he has to work in the morning, poor thing! Thanks for all the well-wishes, everyone. We really couldn't be happier.


CG, I am so happy for you and welcome to Australia, wish you all the best with your new life down here.


----------



## Volcanicash (Nov 27, 2013)

Congratulations college girl, to you and your partner enjoy Australia!!!! My wife Diana also got hers today, we needed a lift, she will be here in Melbourne by the end of next week.


----------



## Stoat (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations, hope you enjoy your new life in Oz....


----------



## Mrs Z (Aug 8, 2013)

Congratulations College Girl! I didn't know I would be so happy for a person I only knew from a forum. I'm late but welcome to Australia! I live in Sydney too, I am sure you will love the city more and more. I am starting a full-time job next week. I'm very blessed to get a full-time job while on a bridging visa. I wish you a wonderful wedding and if you need to work later, happy job-hunting!


----------



## F&J (May 23, 2013)

I'm late congratulating you but well done and all the best for your new life. 

If you are looking for things to do to get yourself familiarised with Australia, get out of Sydney, head north young woman. The best places are the places where the locals go, the Hunter Valley vineyards (my fave Honeytree Jason's Ivanhoe and neither of them sell their wine commercially); head to Port Stephens and catch the ferry to Tea Gardens for a seafood feast in one of the old houseboats; Morpeth for tea and scones or best of all

Go up to Barrington Tops to see the Ark. The Ark has done a miracle with their work with the Devils and they need all the support and love from as many people as they can get.

Once again, well done mate!


----------



## juejue (May 23, 2013)

OMG !!! Congratulations CG Its about time too ,Welcome to Australia ,Hope the heat isnt too cruel there as it is out here in Dubbo lol.catch up soon I hope x


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Apologies that I'm coming into this so late, but CONGRATULATIONS!!!

And welcome to Australia. May you make a wonderful life together here!

xx


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

How are you settling in CG? Did you get to see stuff over the weekend?

F&J's tips look great, I want to do that next time I'm in syd!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm settling in well. Got to watch darling fiance join his sailing crew on Saturday for a trophy cup race (they took first), and got to meet and have dinner with some of his other friends as well.  Still haven't done touristy stuff and may have to put that off another week - I seem to have come down with a bit of a cold (thanks, people in the airplane!).


----------



## starryskies (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations! You are so lucky!


----------



## erindave (May 10, 2013)

Congrats!! This is great news.. I might try the same trick for my partner when he applies.. 

Did you have any issues applying for your tourist visa, did you have to tell your CO before you applied? 

I only ask as my partner and I want to go home for my mum's birthday but it will be 10 months after our offshore 309 application was submitted and we have been told that it is a minimum 9 month wait. We're not sure whether to apply for the tourist visa now so we can book flights and hope that his de facto visa is granted before we fly.


----------



## NeilAlexander (May 24, 2013)

Congratulations CG, genuinely very happy for you!!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

erindave said:


> Congrats!! This is great news.. I might try the same trick for my partner when he applies..
> 
> Did you have any issues applying for your tourist visa, did you have to tell your CO before you applied?
> 
> I only ask as my partner and I want to go home for my mum's birthday but it will be 10 months after our offshore 309 application was submitted and we have been told that it is a minimum 9 month wait. We're not sure whether to apply for the tourist visa now so we can book flights and hope that his de facto visa is granted before we fly.


Erin, when did you apply? London seems to be churning them out at 8-9 months right now... I'd say there's very little chance you'll be waiting for 10. Different embassies work different ways, but with DC I just applied online for an ETA (I don't think that's something UK folks can get?), received it, and let her know I'd gotten it and when I was planning to travel. Then I reminder her politely a week before I left that I was about to leave for Aus. Bam, granted.


----------



## erindave (May 10, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Erin, when did you apply? London seems to be churning them out at 8-9 months right now... I'd say there's very little chance you'll be waiting for 10. Different embassies work different ways, but with DC I just applied online for an ETA (I don't think that's something UK folks can get?), received it, and let her know I'd gotten it and when I was planning to travel. Then I reminder her politely a week before I left that I was about to leave for Aus. Bam, granted.


Thanks CollegeGirl!!

And enjoy your time in Oz!!!


----------



## Marjan (Jan 30, 2013)

I've only just noticed this Thread!

Congratulations!!! 

Me and my children arrived in sydney last week.. What a week it has been! This heat is killing. So happy Cronulla beach is not that far away  haha 

How are you doing? I still feel like it's a dream.. sometimes i just look around and think nah this isnt real!

xxx


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Managed to come down with a little cold or something, but other than that, great.  Happy being here with my fiance.  I can't believe I'm finally here either.


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear you are sick  can you get Medicare yet? I hope you're seeing a bit of Sydney nonetheless. Are you looking for work at the moment? I still feel really happy every time I think that you're finally here!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Awww, thanks tulauras!  The people on this forum are the best.  No Medicare yet, but we're handling things. And yes, as soon as I'm feeling better, I'll be looking for work - my experience is with PR and more specifically social media if anyone knows of anything. Just putting it out there.


----------



## JustMarried2013 (Aug 30, 2013)

Just snooping around to catch up - College Girl, CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am thrilled for you!!

Hope you all had a nice holiday and safe travels!


----------



## latoya (Jan 19, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> I can't believe it - after eight months and one week, my VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED! I had notified RM when I got my ETA several weeks ago that I'd be heading to Australia January 6. She didn't respond at the time. So on January 1 I e-mailed her a polite reminder that I'd be leaving for Australia the following week. Two days later.. BAM. VISA GRANTED. I can't tell you guys what a relief this is. My fiance and his parents and I were all together when I received it - it's been a giant hug/cryfest. I was so worried I wouldn't be approved with all the medical stuff I have - sailed right through. I provided letters from specialists, and DIBP didn't ask for anything further.
> 
> OH MY GOSH... I'm still shaking. SO HAPPY.


this is so thrilling... happy for you dear, just got to hear about this forum today an its really helping, am in aussie on tourist visa, wondering if its possible to go outside and come back not going to my homr country.... plizzzz


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, latoya - all that matters is that you go outside of Australia. Doesn't matter where you fly to.


----------



## latoya (Jan 19, 2014)

thanx a lot collegegirl.... enjoy ur stay in aussie...


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm more of a lurker here than a regular poster, but I have spent many hours reading this forum and "getting to know" so many of the members and you, CollegeGirl, have been one of my favourite people. The help you are always so quick to give and the time you spend so tirelessly researching things is admirable. 

You're a credit to this forum and I am so thrilled that you got your visa! Couldn't have happened to a nicer person xxxx

Australia welcomes you!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Awwwww, thank you so much, Star Hunter!   That is so very, very nice of you to come out of lurk-mode to say!   I appreciate it.  I'm thrilled to be here.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Official wedding date set with our celebrant and our families for near the end of March... SO EXCITED.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Official wedding date set with our celebrant and our families for near the end of March... SO EXCITED.


The 28th of March is a fantastic day .

You know I actually thinking of you on the way home from work today wondering when your wedding was going to be and then look what happens!


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Congratulations! What a lovely time of year to have it. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

CollegeGirl said:


> Official wedding date set with our celebrant and our families for near the end of March... SO EXCITED.


That's great! The *like* button just doesn't do justice for posts like this.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Augh, I'm so happy I can barely contain myself, haha.  Fiance is happy as well, but (as usual) is concerned about what it will all cost (which won't be much... we're doing this on a serious budget!) He'd be just as happy going to a justice of the peace's office or something and just signing on the dotted line. All he cares about is marrying me.  But.. .dammit, I want a wedding.  So, tiny one it is!


----------



## geordiegirl68 (Jun 13, 2011)

CollegeGirl said:


> Augh, I'm so happy I can barely contain myself, haha.  Fiance is happy as well, but (as usual) is concerned about what it will all cost (which won't be much... we're doing this on a serious budget!) He'd be just as happy going to a justice of the peace's office or something and just signing on the dotted line. All he cares about is marrying me.  But.. .dammit, I want a wedding.  So, tiny one it is!


Nothing less than you deserve CollegeGirl!! Huge congratulations, hope you have a fabulous day!


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

And remember all the money you saved on not having to get a waiver!!

I'm sure that it will be a beautiful and very special day no matter how you celebrate it


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

tulauras said:


> And remember all the money you saved on not having to get a waiver!!


No chance of getting darling fiance to look at it that way, I'm afraid.  Hahaha.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Congrats! Ur getting married 2 weeks after me. If u want to make ur tiny wedding gorgeous become an eBay queen like me lol order it quick from china and should arrive before ur wedding. Everything from grooms and bestmen vests/ties/hanky sets for $17 set! To sashes/napkins/invites/flowers/veils all for tiny tiny $


----------



## rahul85 (Aug 31, 2013)

Congratulations dear. I have been a silent visitor to this forum and always admired your help towards everyone here. It keeps telling me to keep moving forward and hope for the best. You deserved it and good luck for you in future. I hope i get a good news soon for my 309 offshore application in delhi. 
All the best again for a new life ahead.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

That's great news CG.

I have not been on since my lady has been here on visitor visa (Ransom child got sick and was in ICU so they had to go back- a month early).
I just got back from dropping them at Singapore and thought I would get ready for the next stage of visa fun - so I came here and saw your news!

Welcome CG.


----------



## gretz57 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,College Girl!

Greetings from me here in Ballina,New South Wales,Australia.

I was granted a PMV sub class 300 visa last Dec. 23, 2013 with my 2 dependents; one is 22 and the other is 19 years old. My visa's effectivity is 23 Dec. 2013 until 22 September 2014.The condition of course is I must get married within the valid period of my visa grant. We were married last 15 February 2014 and a week after ,have requested a copy of the marriage certificate from the registry of Marriages here in Australia. Once I get it, I plan to report our marriage to the Consulate of the Philippines and change my passport's name to my new married name and report this changes to DIAC. From this, I will file my partner's visa subclass 820/801 using my husband's name.

Here is my question. Can my 22 year old boy(who is dependent on me) but, has just finished his university degree from the Philippines,apply for job now ,holding a PMV subclass 300 visa? Also, can he apply for Tax number so he could look for job. This is the same case to other dependent who is 19 years old and she was on her 3rd year college in accountancy in the Phils but stopped in the second semester of 2013 because we were waiting for our visa anytime those period. True enough, the visa was approved within the second semester of 2013-2014. The three of us, my 2 dependents and I, left our country(Phils) last Jan 17, 2014. 

I am now looking for job here in our locality, because my husband is not earning much, with the 3 of us depending on him, my children wanted to help to unload some burden in the household expenses that my husband is providing us by applying any job ,but, job here in Aus requires Tax number. I apply for myself but, can my children apply?

It is highly appreciated if you could shade light on this and if anyone experienced the same is also welcome to share her experience.

Thank you


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Gretz! The PMV 300 allows full working rights for the applicant, and I'm 99% sure that goes for dependents as well. I think generally whatever rights/restrictions come with partner visas, dependents generally have, too. I'm not completely positive though, so you may want to verify that elsewhere just in case.


----------



## gretz57 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you College Girl, that is also my line of thinking....However, I welcome others to comment on this too.


----------



## rsgurlygirl (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi CG! Can you add me on the Timeline  PMV 300 App Recvd in DC November 4, 2013 - No Agent used- CO assigned November 7,2013. Didn't front load Police, FBI and Medical.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Did you each (you and each of your children) get an individual grant notice? If so, I assume any conditions would be shown on their grant notices.

I can't think of any reason they wouldn't have work rights. So they should be able to apply for a TFN.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Who's your CO, rsgurlygirl?  The only info on the DC timeline thread is date applied, CO, visa type and date granted.


----------



## Daisy (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi college girl
When u apply online wt to do with the form 80 and 2 recent passport photo?
I'm stuck. Would u pls let me know whit ur experience?
Sorry ask Question at ur page.
Thank you.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Daisy said:


> Hi college girl
> When u apply online wt to do with the form 80 and 2 recent passport photo?
> I'm stuck. Would u pls let me know whit ur experience?
> Sorry ask Question at ur page.
> Thank you.


You complete the form 80, sign, scan and upload.

You scan both passport photos front and back ( where you've put your name). Then you upload.


----------



## Daisy (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you !! I can apply tonite!


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Just so you know, you can take a little time to upload all your documents, you don't have to do them all at once 

We applied 1.5 weeks ago and I'm still uploading a little each day. Still waiting on some form 888s too. The man at immigration told me there is no time limit, but just get it done in a few weeks as a guide


----------



## gretz57 (Jul 30, 2013)

kangaroogirl said:


> You complete the form 80, sign, scan and upload.
> 
> You scan both passport photos front and back ( where you've put your name). Then you upload.


Hi,

Yes, when we browse our visa thru vevo and printed it out, I have my separate visa and also my two dependents. I am not really sure if with PMV 300 visa ,my dependents are allowed to work while we are still working out for our partner's onshore visa ,subclass 820/801.

My dependent was suppose to enroll at TAFE for a course leading to a nursing course but with the pmv visa , it stipulates in there that it is valid until 23rd of September 2014, TAFE charged a fee same as that of an international student visa holder..so, we put on hold for her education and she wanted to work first,earn and keep her money for education until a permanent visa is granted to us. However, employer are so keen about the expiry date that they do not entertain our applications for reason that it has expiry date. We will try our luck when partner's visa subclass 820 is granted. Although, we do not lost hope in applying even as domestic household jobs in an aged care or any office as long as we can work. Since our location is countryside,we find it hard to look for a job in here with a PMV visa.

Anyway, thank you guys for your effort in putting altogether your ideas in here. I have applied online for my TFN and also my two dependents online.The reply told me to wait for 28 days to release our TFN.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

gretz57 said:


> Anyway, thank you guys for your effort in putting altogether your ideas in here. I have applied online for my TFN and also my two dependents online.The reply told me to wait for 28 days to release our TFN.


Just so you know it doesn't take 28 days, that is just incase they are really busy. My fiance got his in like 3 days


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mish said:


> Just so you know it doesn't take 28 days, that is just incase they are really busy. My fiance got his in like 3 days


That's really interesting... the first time I applied for a TFN (online), even though I had a confirmation number that I had applied, etc., when 28 days had passed and I still didn't have one, I called them - and they had "no record" of my application. I applied again on their advice, immediately called to confirm they'd received my application, and they confirmed... two weeks later, no sign of it.  I wonder what the heck is going on.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> That's really interesting... the first time I applied for a TFN (online), even though I had a confirmation number that I had applied, etc., when 28 days had passed and I still didn't have one, I called them - and they had "no record" of my application. I applied again on their advice, immediately called to confirm they'd received my application, and they confirmed... two weeks later, no sign of it.  I wonder what the heck is going on.


That is interesting! Hopefully it will come soon. We applied well after you too! I was surprised it came so soon.

If they have issued it you can ring up and ask what your tfn is anyway you just need to pass POI.


----------



## gretz57 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Tfn*

They acknowledged to have received my request for TFN and provided me with the reference number to follow up when after 28 days I don't receive yet. I copied it for my reference.


----------



## MissPhilippines62 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi, I am new here and I know how you have been an inspiration to many by your knowledge and advices. I am a Filipina and wanting to apply for PMV. My question is, where will I have to lodge my application? Is it here in the Philippines? Congrats to you and I know you deserve your PMV.


----------



## hubby68 (Oct 16, 2013)

Where to apply - Australian Embassy

Hi MissPhilippines. This is the process we followed.
We lodged by courier directly the VIA Centre in Makati City, and extra documents were lodged in Person in Makati.


----------



## rsgurlygirl (Oct 29, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Who's your CO, rsgurlygirl?  The only info on the DC timeline thread is date applied, CO, visa type and date granted.


Hi CG- I just saw this sorry! Applied November 4,2013. RM is my CO. Applied for PMV 300. Still waiting.  Thank you~


----------



## shell_32000 (Jul 23, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I can't believe it - after eight months and one week, my VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED! I had notified RM when I got my ETA several weeks ago that I'd be heading to Australia January 6. She didn't respond at the time. So on January 1 I e-mailed her a polite reminder that I'd be leaving for Australia the following week. Two days later.. BAM. VISA GRANTED. I can't tell you guys what a relief this is. My fiance and his parents and I were all together when I received it - it's been a giant hug/cryfest. I was so worried I wouldn't be approved with all the medical stuff I have - sailed right through. I provided letters from specialists, and DIBP didn't ask for anything further.
> 
> OH MY GOSH... I'm still shaking. SO HAPPY.


Aww that's fantastic news CollegeGirl! I'm so happy for you  you have always been great at giving the best and honest advice (and so quick to reply too!) and I have no doubt that everyone on this site appreciates your valuable feedback. Now get the champagne flowing and celebrate!!


----------



## MissPhilippines62 (Mar 12, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> I can't believe it - after eight months and one week, my VISA HAS BEEN GRANTED! I had notified RM when I got my ETA several weeks ago that I'd be heading to Australia January 6. She didn't respond at the time. So on January 1 I e-mailed her a polite reminder that I'd be leaving for Australia the following week. Two days later.. BAM. VISA GRANTED. I can't tell you guys what a relief this is. My fiance and his parents and I were all together when I received it - it's been a giant hug/cryfest. I was so worried I wouldn't be approved with all the medical stuff I have - sailed right through. I provided letters from specialists, and DIBP didn't ask for anything further.
> 
> OH MY GOSH... I'm still shaking. SO HAPPY.


Congratulations to you... I will be lodging my PMV by April (hopefully) I am still very much in doubt on the steps to do it. I am just praying I will be able to accomplish all requirements. Good Luck to your new life.


----------



## susannahjensen (Mar 17, 2014)

That's wonderful news! Congratulations. So much weight must be lifted off your shoulders!


----------

